# Olympic hopefuls for Rio?



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Now that we're in the same year as the 1st leg of the 2016 Olympic trails event, I think it's time to start looking at who might possibly be on that team. Who are our up-and-comers that have a shot? Will the veterans return? All of them? Some of them?

Thinking about the difference in the top 16 between '04, '08 and '12, there was quite a turnover in the field - esp. in the spots from about 7 on down. The top 10 are still very much the same faces from year to year.

For example, it was no big surprise to anyone that Wukie or Leek made the London teams. Wukie had come very close in '08 and Leek led the field in '12. It was no surprise to anyone that Brady made the team in '08. 

Will we have any big surprises in '16? 

Who will be conspicuously absent at these trials? 

Will Butch make the top 8 again, at the tender age of 60?

Will Khatuna make her 6th Olympic team? 

Will Jenny and Miranda, Joe and Jacob even show up for the trials?

What about Lanola, Michelle and the other young guns on the women's side? Will one or more of them be representing us? 

Will we field two full teams again in '16?

Who do you suppose will be the biggest surprise? I know the McLaughlin boys have torn it up, but they are hardly unknowns at this point. Will there be a relative unknown who makes a run? 

Will one of our American barebow archers break into the top 16 in a new discipline?

It's going to be another interesting year in our sport, for sure!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

One archer i would be betting on ( aside from me lol) is Zack Garrett. He is really coming up and shooting well. He had two great showings last year as the year wound down. I cant wait to get to Sept and see how it starts turning out. 


Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yup, Zach is one that I figured everyone would be keeping an eye on. Winning the TX Shootout kinda blew his cover though.  ha, ha.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

I just wonder if anyone will be able to stop Marcus Dalmieda. It just seems like his time with the games being in his home country. A lot of pressure for such a young man, or any man for that matter. Hopefully this isn't a jack. It seemed on topic enough.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

One of the archers flying just under the radar is Nathan Yamaguchi. He made a significant jump last year and may be ready to break through. The McLaughlin twins have been pressing the top shooters on a regular basis and it wouldn't be much of a surprise if they broke out as well.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I see Nathan and the McLaughlins making the final 8, if not this year, then certainly for 2020 and again for 2024.

Anyone seen or heard from Kelchner? He was shooting very well last time I shot with him.

I'm going to enjoy seeing how far Meghan Collins, Paige Hill and Liz Caughell get. 

If Khatuna and Jenny both are healthy and shoot well, we'll be in the same scenario with the women as we were in 2004 with the men. Lots of archers showing up to see who gets that third spot.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

yes, this is going to be an exciting interesting year. I cant wait until Sept to see who the 16 are for the men and women. 



Chris


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I predict a barebow archer having a good run at it.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

How about Ben Rogers? John Demmer? Alan Eagleton?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mr. Roboto said:


> How about Ben Rogers? John Demmer? Alan Eagleton?


Well, they all still need to show up and shoot their first event with Olympic gear. I think they are a bit busy thinking about Lancaster at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

It would be sweet if they did it with a barebow


----------



## RecurveMike (Jan 11, 2015)

Prediction: LaNola will take the #2 spot for RW.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

RecurveMike said:


> Prediction: LaNola will take the #2 spot for RW.


That's entirely possible. However, the competition for those spots will be more fierce than we've seen in many Olympic games. We have a good group of very capable women in the U.S. these days.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Mr. Roboto said:


> It would be sweet if they did it with a barebow


Not really. At 70 meters it would be ugly. Halfway decent Olympic archers using sights shoot 300 scores indoors at 20 yards/18 meters. The barebow guys shoot fantastic scores but do not approach 300. It would get much worse at longer distance. Fun to watch for a few ends, and then it would get very ugly if you keep score.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stone, don't go there. Trust me.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Mr. Roboto said:


> It would be sweet if they did it with a barebow


yeah that's gonna happen


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So, back to Olympic hopefuls...


----------



## _JR_ (Mar 30, 2014)

wfocharlie said:


> I just wonder if anyone will be able to stop Marcus Dalmieda. It just seems like his time with the games being in his home country.


That's sounds like what people said before the 2014 FIFA World Cup. I wonder if the German archers will try to repeat that one.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Is Thomas Stanwood shooting any more?


----------



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

The pool is still too shallow here to be interesting. The sport here in the USA lacks diversity and talent capitalization. 

What is interesting is the Korean fight for spots on the 2016 Olympic team. There should be some type of reality TV show on that fight (smile). 

-R&B


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Before thinking to Rio squad, better to concentrate about how to qualify for Rio. With present team set system, no team can be sure (if already in the top 16 at WC) to pass the first match. No one, Korea included. At last year European championships, Italy has been first in qualify, then lost to Norway at the fist match with higher total score than opponents and better score than one shot to get the Gold in London ... 
WA archery with the new team rules has reached the final "total unpredictable results" condition they were looking for so many years already.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> Before thinking to Rio squad, better to concentrate about how to qualify for Rio. With present team set system, no team can be sure (if already in the top 16 at WC) to pass the first match. No one, Korea included. At last year European championships, Italy has been first in qualify, then lost to Norway at the fist match with higher total score than opponents and better score than one shot to get the Gold in London ...
> WA archery with the new team rules has reached the final "total unpredictable results" condition they were looking for so many years already.


Very true. Well, we can at least for now, talk about who will make our top 16 cut at the event scheduled for Sept.  I always enjoy seeing the ones who make it for the first time - usually about half of the 16 are newcomers. This past cycle, many of the newcomers did very well for their first go-round. I was impressed by the calm demeanor shown by Kelchner, McLaughlin, Schuller and Stanwood. It will be interesting to see if they all show up to shoot again. Stanwood was particularly gifted IMO. It would be a shame to see the '12 trials be his only attempt. 

For the women, Makenzie Brown and Holly Stover are always very strong shooters. I expect to see them in the top 8 along with Khatuna, Jenny, Miranda, Michelle, Heather and LaNola. If one of those ladies does not shoot, then I would look to Caughell, Hill, Clamon or Gibilaro. My pick for the "unknown" (although she's not exactly unknown anymore) to make the top 8 will be none other than Larua Shelton, the "other" ageless wonder.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Very true. Well, we can at least for now, talk about who will make our top 16 cut at the event scheduled for Sept.  I always enjoy seeing the ones who make it for the first time - usually about half of the 16 are newcomers. This past cycle, many of the newcomers did very well for their first go-round. I was impressed by the calm demeanor shown by Kelchner, McLaughlin, Schuller and Stanwood. It will be interesting to see if they all show up to shoot again. Stanwood was particularly gifted IMO. It would be a shame to see the '12 trials be his only attempt.
> 
> For the women, Makenzie Brown and Holly Stover are always very strong shooters. I expect to see them in the top 8 along with Khatuna, Jenny, Miranda, Michelle, Heather and LaNola. If one of those ladies does not shoot, then I would look to Caughell, Hill, Clamon or Gibilaro. My pick for the "unknown" (although she's not exactly unknown anymore) to make the top 8 will be none other than Larua Shelton, the "other" ageless wonder.


at least at the last time I talked to her Alison Eaton was going to give it a shot. A few year ago at Hamilton, shooting a bow older than her opponent, Alison beat one of the three (Kristin Braun) women on the world team that year.


----------



## Lostnthewoods (Jan 24, 2013)

Elliot Simon. Not really an unknown. Has some big wins under his belt. He is one of the most humble and grounded archers of his caliber that I have met.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Mary Hamm is mulling giving it another go. I would not count her out if she makes the commitment.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Mary Hamm is mulling giving it another go. I would not count her out if she makes the commitment.


Agree! She's a stud.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Lanola will make the team


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

R&B said:


> The pool is still too shallow here to be interesting. The sport here in the USA lacks diversity and talent capitalization.


I'll agree with this.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Please explain how a deeper pool makes it more interesting? 

You get much outside of 10-12 legit. contenders, and you can't keep track. From a media standpoint, that's all the stories they can follow anyway. If a country had 30 great archers, still only the top 10 or so would get 90% of the press. So I don't buy the media angle. It's also part of the problem with the matchplay system. Too many upsets makes it less interesting to follow because people want to get to know the favorites - at least a little bit.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

The pool being shallow is the same reason a 5a school will beat a 1a school 10 out of 10 times in football. 

While recurve archery is on the rise it's a small pool compared to compound archery here in the USA.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

lksseven said:


> Is Thomas Stanwood shooting any more?


He is registered for the Arizona Cup. 


Chris


----------



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

*Deep Pool*



limbwalker said:


> Please explain how a deeper pool makes it more interesting?
> 
> You get much outside of 10-12 legit. contenders, and you can't keep track. From a media standpoint, that's all the stories they can follow anyway. If a country had 30 great archers, still only the top 10 or so would get 90% of the press. So I don't buy the media angle. It's also part of the problem with the matchplay system. Too many upsets makes it less interesting to follow because people want to get to know the favorites - at least a little bit.


The problem is we don't have 10 or 12 legit contenders. We have 3 or 4. There are reasons for this and I don't think it is going change anytime soon. 

The WAF in Las Vegas is a good example of a deep pool. We don't see 2 or 3 guys in the shoot off for Free Style Compound, we see at least 11 guys on average shooting for the win. I find this exciting and very entertaining. 

There are no upsets when the pool is deep. 

-R&B


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

R&B said:


> The problem is we don't have 10 or 12 legit contenders. We have 3 or 4. There are reasons for this and I don't think it is going change anytime soon.
> 
> The WAF in Las Vegas is a good example of a deep pool. We don't see 2 or 3 guys in the shoot off for Free Style Compound, we see at least 11 guys on average shooting for the win. I find this exciting and very entertaining.
> 
> ...


I guess there are different 'takes' on this. "Quick, name the two archers who supplanted Ki Bo Bae and Yun Ok Hee on the South Korean women's team" ... yeah, I can't either. A deep talent pool of dozens or hundreds is awe inspiring, but the players are just faceless shooters if, as a spectator, you don't have some familiarity with the leaders of the pack (this is why TV does the 'up close and personal' type stories on the favorites, so the spectators can gain some kind of condensed investment in the outcome).


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

chrstphr said:


> He is registered for the Arizona Cup.
> 
> 
> Chris


Thanks. Hey, Chris, what do you hear any skuttlebutt at all that maybe Park Sung Hyun is considering (since we recently saw her shooting some arrows at the range) a run at 2016? Now, THAT would be interesting and exciting.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I do not see her coming back yet for any official run. I will know once they start thier trials for the national team. 


She seems to be officially retired, coaching and raising her two kids.

Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

chrstphr said:


> He is registered for the Arizona Cup.
> 
> 
> Chris


Excellent. With his experience at the previous trials, I think he's in a good position to surprise some folks.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> I see Nathan and the McLaughlins making the final 8, if not this year, then certainly for 2020 and again for 2024.
> 
> Anyone seen or heard from Kelchner? He was shooting very well last time I shot with him.
> 
> ...


I am rooting for Meghan!!!!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Lostnthewoods said:


> Elliot Simon. Not really an unknown. Has some big wins under his belt. He is one of the most humble and grounded archers of his caliber that I have met.


Eliot is a great kid! I hope he makes it!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

lksseven said:


> "Quick, name the two archers who supplanted Ki Bo Bae and Yun Ok Hee on the South Korean women's team" ... yeah, I can't either.


I can,.....Jung Dasomi, and Lee Tuk Young.

(Though Jung was rank #1 two years ago and Lee Tuk Young shot on the National team back in 2007 and 2008 with Park Sung Hyun). Also Joo Hyun Jung was on the National team with Park Sung Hyun and Lee Sun Jin at Beijing and won the gold. Joo took time off, got married, had a kid and then came back made the team again. Ki Bo Bae made the team during their absence. Yun Ok Hee also took a two year break. She had shot with Park in 2007 on the National team. She has not been as strong since she came back and it was no surprise she slipped some in Korea. 

So it was really not that big of a surprise to see them not make the team. Some very strong shooters came back. Hyejin Chang missed the London Olympic team placing 4th. She has been on the team since 2008 or so but only in the last two years managed to make top 4 to go to the world cup. 

There are 8 archers on the Korean National team each year. Only the top 4 go outside of Korea for Worlds or World cup shoots. The other 4 stay in Korea and compete on the professional circuit.

Ki Bo Bae was having some issues with her shot, letting down etc. After London, she seemed to not shoot as well and had trouble on the World cup circuit. 

Chris


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought this post was about our USA Olympic hopefuls


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

swbuckmaster said:


> I thought this post was about our USA Olympic hopefuls


it is, but he asked if someone could name the Korean's who made their team. Sorry if that derailed the thread. 

I already posted i think Zack Garrret will make the team. If i were to guess the three, it would be Brady, Zack and me. 


Chris


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

chrstphr said:


> I already posted i think Zack Garrret will make the team. If i were to guess the three, it would be Brady, Zack and me.
> 
> 
> Chris


I love your confidence, man! Go talk to some guys in downtown Vegas and see if you can't get them to start a betting line on who will make the team! I'll put a few bucks down on you (and some other guys/gals).


----------



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

lksseven said:


> I guess there are different 'takes' on this. "Quick, name the two archers who supplanted Ki Bo Bae and Yun Ok Hee on the South Korean women's team" ... yeah, I can't either. A deep talent pool of dozens or hundreds is awe inspiring, but the players are just faceless shooters if, as a spectator, you don't have some familiarity with the leaders of the pack (this is why TV does the 'up close and personal' type stories on the favorites, so the spectators can gain some kind of condensed investment in the outcome).



Variety is the spice of life for me. I feel the deeper the pool the more diversity. The more diversity the better experience it is overall for everyone including the sport as whole. I don't want the media to pick my champions. I'm intelligent enough to do it myself (smile). Many of my sporting heroes/champions aren't the number 1 or 2 guy or team. Sport is more than winning and loosing for me. 

Example: The media had everyone rooting for Lance Armstrong when they should have been promoting my guy Damiano Cunego or that crazy Frenchman who stud up for the sport of cycling...... Christophe Basson (smile). 

-Cheers
-R&B


----------



## R&B (Oct 4, 2006)

chrstphr said:


> I can,.....Jung Dasomi, and Lee Tuk Young.
> 
> (Though Jung was rank #1 two years ago and Lee Tuk Young shot on the National team back in 2007 and 2008 with Park Sung Hyun). Also Joo Hyun Jung was on the National team with Park Sung Hyun and Lee Sun Jin at Beijing and won the gold. Joo took time off, got married, had a kid and then came back made the team again. Ki Bo Bae made the team during their absence. Yun Ok Hee also took a two year break. She had shot with Park in 2007 on the National team. She has not been as strong since she came back and it was no surprise she slipped some in Korea.
> 
> ...



Chris is a student of the game! The sport is better when we have people who are true students of the game. The sport dies without them. 


-Cheers
-R&B


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I never cared about knowing the athletes in any sport on a personal level. In fact I'd rather not know anything about them. The idea of a huge talent pool appeals to me. When it's only a handful it becomes a bit boring to me. Would rather see someone come out of nowhere than some established shooter make an Olympic or national team. Never do I want to know them on a personal level. In most cases they disappoint. That's the way it is in football and other pro sports. (for me)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll root for Chrstphr to make the men's team. He's a contributer here on archery talk "so he's familiar."


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> I'll root for Chrstphr to make the men's team. He's a contributer here on archery talk "so he's familiar."


Okay, you're right. But after Chris, I don't care. 

I've met a few professional football and baseball players when I lived in Key West and was making large sailboats for a living. Sold 3 boats over the years to pro athletes. One was a real favorite of mine in Major League baseball. What a huge disappointment to meet all three of these people in the flesh, especially the baseball hero of mine.

Boring, demanding, completely lacking in charm. Was never so surprised to find out these guys were not much in real life. I know many flats fishing guides who have dealt with athletes going back to Ted Williams. Most of the guides have nothing good to report. Some exceptions, but not many. My finding too. I sold my boats to these people because I had agreed to before I met them. Never would I have done so had I gotten to know them better. I made this mistake three times.

I'm not that bright, either.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Stone Bridge said:


> Okay, you're right. But after Chris, I don't care.


I'll admit I like Brady because of the media coverage he got about his hunting beliefs. I also like watching him shoot in vegas so I'll root for him. 

I'll root for Lanola because she started shooting in our joad club with my daughters. Lanola is a great person on and off the archery field and has been a good example to my girls. 

I'll root for Butch to make the team because he recently started shooting at our club "familiar." I'll root for him because if he can make it at his age it would be cool for the media exposure it would bring to archery. 

I don't know anyone else just hope their good and bring home a win


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks for the rooting. I also hope to make it to show that you can pick up the bow later in life and still become world class, or make your dreams.

I picked up the Olympic recurve at age 42 and i hope to make a National/World/ Olympic team at 52 or more. 

so far, most everyone i have met in archery has been super nice, helpful and worth meeting. it is a rare exception for me to meet someone in archery who is not. 


Chris


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I am rooting for Erin Mickelberry for the womens team. She broke all but one of my wife's state records.

I like how she doesn't buy into that crazy spin the silly spin the bow around the wrist gimmick every one is trying to copy.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stone Bridge said:


> Okay, you're right. But after Chris, I don't care.
> 
> I've met a few professional football and baseball players when I lived in Key West and was making large sailboats for a living. Sold 3 boats over the years to pro athletes. One was a real favorite of mine in Major League baseball. What a huge disappointment to meet all three of these people in the flesh, especially the baseball hero of mine.
> 
> ...


Stone, don't mistake top level archers for professional baseball or football players. Except for one or two I can think of, to a person, they are as down to earth and human as anyone you'd ever want to shoot with. And we all know who those one or two are anyway. LOL.

Anyone that lets success in archery go to their head really has problems IMO.

John


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I can honestly say, I've only come across one top level shooter who was a bit of a dick, the rest have been really good down to earth guys.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

It's hard to get a big $$head$$ in archery because your always broke.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Well lots of future olympians on the rise. I saw Los Angeles Ca to bid and host 2024 Olympics again! Remember 1984 olympics in long beach? Awesome!
My prediction is Brady, Garret and Khatuna, nichols 
very strong shooters.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

airwolfipsc said:


> Well lots of future olympians on the rise. I saw Los Angeles Ca to bid and host 2024 Olympics again! Remember 1984 olympics in long beach? Awesome!
> My prediction is Brady, Garret and Khatuna, nichols
> very strong shooters.


The USOC has submitted the city of Boston for the United States' bid for 2024.

-Steve


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bigjono said:


> I can honestly say, I've only come across one top level shooter who was a bit of a dick, the rest have been really good down to earth guys.


I can only count 3 of those that I've met in the entire sport. I'd say 4, but that guy is just crazy, not necessarily mean. 

Otherwise, archers are some of the highest quality people one could ever hope to meet. I see a lot of families with a casual interest in the sport who become more involved specifically for this reason. I have several families in my JOAD program that are there IMO because of who they have met through archery, and not necessarily because of archery itself. 

John


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> I can only count 3 of those that I've met in the entire sport. I'd say 4, but that guy is just crazy, not necessarily mean.
> 
> Otherwise, archers are some of the highest quality people one could ever hope to meet. I see a lot of families with a casual interest in the sport who become more involved specifically for this reason. I have several families in my JOAD program that are there IMO because of who they have met through archery, and not necessarily because of archery itself.
> 
> John


I can also say i have met 3 total, out of hundreds. Its so few, that i look forward to meeting people through archery. 



Chris


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> I can only count 3 of those that I've met in the entire sport. I'd say 4, but that guy is just crazy, not necessarily mean.
> 
> Otherwise, archers are some of the highest quality people one could ever hope to meet. I see a lot of families with a casual interest in the sport who become more involved specifically for this reason. I have several families in my JOAD program that are there IMO because of who they have met through archery, and not necessarily because of archery itself.
> 
> John


Less than three for me. I have a theory as to why that is: a lot of people bluff their way through life - they use bluster or a cocksure attitude to bully or fool people as to their capabilities and production. And some of them are extremely good with their bluff. And people who are full or false bravado and bluster are not, in my experience, pleasant to be around. But when those types try archery, they quickly realize that the bow and the arrow and the target face couldn't care less about their bluster and social maneuvering - all the bow and arrow and target face care about is 'did they execute properly'? Those types quickly peel off and go find something else to do that can be bluffed/bamboozled. So the ones who are left and stick with it are the ones who are able/willing to submit themselves to the discipline of the endeavor. That willingness suggests a lot of humility (as the mom of one of my students puts it - "they're 'over' themselves"), and humble people trying to do difficult things are usually quite pleasant - and supportive! - to be around.

I used to restore old vintage dirtbikes from the '70s, and the people in that subculture were exactly the same way - a 40 year old engine requires the correct mix of spark, fuel, and air. It doesn't care how cool or studly you think you are - either you get the variables right, or it doesn't run. Therefore, you have to 'do things the right way to get the result you want', and with that submission/discipline comes humility, and, imo, with that humility comes a relaxed and welcoming attitude towards other people also trying to do this hard thing. Result = pleasant company.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Larry, I'm sure you're on to something. This is also the same reason many coaches don't shoot tournaments, and it's one of the harsh realities of archery that your scores are available to everyone for their inspection. It's more than some egos can take, so they either leave the sport, or just stop competing. 

John


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

lksseven said:


> I used to restore old vintage dirtbikes from the '70s, and the people in that subculture were exactly the same way -


Larry I raced all those in the 70s. Wheelsmith Maico, best looking dirtbike ever. Sorry. I digress.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

lksseven said:


> Less than three for me. I have a theory....Result = pleasant company.


Post #58 was very well put Larry, I like it a lot. - John


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

jhinaz said:


> Post #58 was very well put Larry, I like it a lot. - John


Thanks John!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

wfocharlie said:


> Larry I raced all those in the 70s. Wheelsmith Maico, best looking dirtbike ever. Sorry. I digress.


Maico - awesome! I wasn't man enough to handle a bike with that much muscle. For me, the Raquel Welch of dirt bikes was my 1970 Penton Steeltanker - 125cc, 20hp, 2-stroke, air cooled with the aluminum sunburst head, 6-Day-Trials/Enduro bike. I found this same year/model in a barn where it had sat as a mouse colony for 20 years. Took 25 months to lovingly restore it (never to see the dirt again, I can promise you) ... sorry to stray so far off topic!


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Frame on that bike looks like you could fold it on any large bump. Very lightweight. Surprised it could survive. Nice machine.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Stone Bridge said:


> Frame on that bike looks like you could fold it on any large bump. Very lightweight. Surprised it could survive. Nice machine.


You've got a good eye, Stone. This particular bike's frame was busted just behind the right footpeg - I had to inlay/weld a piece of cold rolled steel into that break. And, along with flaky shifting (the shifting key was not well designed and usually needed to be modified for more robust performance after the fact), frame breaks were a common occurrence.

In 1970 and 1971, the Penton 125 won over half of all the motorcycle motocross races (local, regional, national) across the entire country (or so I've been told). It was the first bike you could buy off the showroom in the morning and, with no modifications, win your motocross race that afternoon. John Penton was America's premier off road and endurance bike rider of the last 50's and 60's. He got tired of racing stripped down Nortons (massive horsepower but very HEAVY) over in Europe and getting spanked by Germans and Austrians zipping by him on 75cc bikes in tight, single track mountainous terrain. So he designed his own bike, had KTM assemble it in Austria and ship them to America. It was all champagne for 5 years, till 1974 when Honda debuted the 125cc Elsinore, which was a magnificent bike. And at $500, it was $300 cheaper than the Penton. 3 years later, John couldn't make a profit importing bikes from Europe and compete against the Japanese, so he had to sell the marketing rights to KTM. It was a wonderful era. They recently released a movie about John Penton's life and career (he's still alive and feisty!), narrated by Lyle Lovett .... http://pentonmovie.com/


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

lksseven said:


> Less than three for me. I have a theory as to why that is: a lot of people bluff their way through life - they use bluster or a cocksure attitude to bully or fool people as to their capabilities and production. And some of them are extremely good with their bluff. And people who are full or false bravado and bluster are not, in my experience, pleasant to be around. But when those types try archery, they quickly realize that the bow and the arrow and the target face couldn't care less about their bluster and social maneuvering - all the bow and arrow and target face care about is 'did they execute properly'? Those types quickly peel off and go find something else to do that can be bluffed/bamboozled. So the ones who are left and stick with it are the ones who are able/willing to submit themselves to the discipline of the endeavor. That willingness suggests a lot of humility (as the mom of one of my students puts it - "they're 'over' themselves"), and humble people trying to do difficult things are usually quite pleasant - and supportive! - to be around.
> 
> I used to restore old vintage dirtbikes from the '70s, and the people in that subculture were exactly the same way - a 40 year old engine requires the correct mix of spark, fuel, and air. It doesn't care how cool or studly you think you are - either you get the variables right, or it doesn't run. Therefore, you have to 'do things the right way to get the result you want', and with that submission/discipline comes humility, and, imo, with that humility comes a relaxed and welcoming attitude towards other people also trying to do this hard thing. Result = pleasant company.



Thanks for sharing. That's a lovely explanation. I'm
Sharing this on our grappling gym wall (wrestling and Brazillian jiu jitsu club).


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

lksseven said:


> Maico - awesome! I wasn't man enough to handle a bike with that much muscle. For me, the Raquel Welch of dirt bikes was my 1970 Penton Steeltanker - 125cc, 20hp, 2-stroke, air cooled with the aluminum sunburst head, 6-Day-Trials/Enduro bike. I found this same year/model in a barn where it had sat as a mouse colony for 20 years. Took 25 months to lovingly restore it (never to see the dirt again, I can promise you) ... sorry to stray so far off topic!
> View attachment 2133893


Gorgeous bike Larry. I wasn't man enough for the Maico either as I was a 5'11" 145# teenager. Just always liked it. Put quite a few pistons and rings trough the 125 elsinore however. Apologies to the OP. Man are we off topic or what?


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Thought I'd give this a bump after the finish of the first leg. Christine Kim, Karissa Yamaguchi and Meghan Collins are in the 11th, 12th and 13th spots respectively at the end of the first leg of Olympic trials. Christine and Meghan are both cadets, Karissa is a junior. Proud of all three of them.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, agree - congrats to all three! And to the others amongst the top 16 - what an accomplishment.

Jenny and Miranda did not compete, and Khatuna currently sits in 4th. I HATED to see Michelle Gilbert not make the top 16, ending up in the dreaded 17th spot. And if they continue to hold their positions after more round robins next year, here will be the USA team snapshot:

Women:
1	
USA Mackenzie Brown	1267 [3.75]	
[25.75]

2	
USA Ariel Gibilaro	1253 [3.5]	
[23]

3	
USA Lanola Pritchard	1274 [4]	
[22]

Men (Jacob 4th, Jake 5th, Stanwood 6th, Vic 7th):

1	
USA Zach Garrett Jr.	1314 [3.25]	
[27.25]

2	
USA Sean McLaughlin	1322 [3.5]	
[25]

3	
USA Brady Ellison	1324 [4]	
[23]


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Cephas said:


> Thought I'd give this a bump after the finish of the first leg. Christine Kim, Karissa Yamaguchi and Meghan Collins are in the 11th, 12th and 13th spots respectively at the end of the first leg of Olympic trials. Christine and Meghan are both cadets, Karissa is a junior. Proud of all three of them.


Agreed. We had two true Cadets make the top 16 - Meghan and Brian Bullis. What an achievement for both of them. Brian was also shooting lights-out in his matches, and won quite a few of them against our best shooters. That's got to give him tons of confidence for the future. He, Meghan and the other "JOAD" aged archers are gaining such valuable experience right now, and will again in April. I expect to see all of them on podiums 4 years from now.

We do have a nice crop of Cadets and Juniors ready to take the place of the "old guys." As a coach, it is very satisfying to see the ones who make it. Not all of our students will, but it's nice to see the ones that do.

John


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

lksseven said:


> Yes, agree - congrats to all three! And to the others amongst the top 16 - what an accomplishment.
> 
> Jenny and Miranda did not compete, and Khatuna currently sits in 4th. I HATED to see Michelle Gilbert not make the top 16, ending up in the dreaded 17th spot. And if they continue to hold their positions after more round robins next year, here will be the USA team snapshot:
> 
> ...


Larry, in another post you mentioned how well Vic Wunderle shot. In all the hubub about the up and coming archers, he has slipped through the cracks in peoples minds. He is one very tough customer in match play. Watch out, the old dog is barking!

Oh and if the set system determines the Olympic champion, I would assume we want our best match play shooters competing. I'm not sure if the current system favors that, but it at least factors it in to some degree.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vic is making a good showing for an "old guy" LOL. He has more matchplay experience and more Olympic experience than anyone in the top 16, and it shows. 

Man it's hard to think of Vic as an "old guy" though, mostly because of what that makes me. ha, ha.

Nice to see Zach shoot to his potential. That kid is pretty amazing. He's not big or necessarily strong. Just superb technique and a great desire. 

I also think we're seeing the emergence of the future of the women's side and I like what I'm seeing. Those girls are shooting strong.


----------



## DWilloughby (Dec 26, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Vic is making a good showing for an "old guy" LOL. He has more matchplay experience and more Olympic experience than anyone in the top 16, and it shows.
> 
> Man it's hard to think of Vic as an "old guy" though, mostly because of what that makes me. ha, ha.
> 
> ...


I like to watch the young ones coming up, but also tend to pull for the "older" ones as I was watching Vic and Butch.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Vic is making a good showing for an "old guy" LOL. He has more matchplay experience and more Olympic experience than anyone in the top 16, and it shows.
> 
> Man it's hard to think of Vic as an "old guy" though, mostly because of what that makes me. ha, ha.
> 
> ----


One of those born in 1976 .... the Highlanders ... :wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> One of those born in 1976 .... the Highlanders ... :wink:


Indeed. 1976 archers was like the '84 draft for NFL quarterbacks.


----------

